# Solved: Windows Installer - Resource Unavailable error



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

I just tried to watch a movie on Netflix, and it prompted me to upgrade Microsoft Silverlight. I saved the file to my desktop, and when I tried to open the .exe file, I got this error message from Windows Installer:

_The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. _

I tried moving the downloaded file to a different location, but it had no effect. I apparently can't play any movie now from Netflix, since I have to update Silverlight before I can play anything.

Can someone help?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would uninstall Silverlight completely and reinstall it.


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

When I went to uninstall it, I got a Windows Installer popup saying "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable" and "The path 'e:\xxxxxxxxxx" cannot be found. Verify that you have access to this location and try again........" Hmm - I don't have an E: drive.

Weird. I can't even uninstall it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try doing it with the free *Revo Uninstaller*.


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

I wound up installing the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. I used this to completely uninstall Microsoft Silverlight. I then reinstalled the Silverlight .exe file, and now Netflix plays fine. 

I would recommend this link for the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility:

http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4459

You definitely put me on the right track. Thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you got it working! :up:

Be careful with that tool though. Microsoft has removed any link to it 'cause it was sometimes deleting a little more than what it was supposed to...


----------

